

WASD Keyboards:Custom mechanical keyboard with VIM keys - weitzj
http://usevim.com/2015/06/12/wasd-keyboards/

======
weitzj
Here is another one:
[http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/mechanical-k...](http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/mechanical-
keyboard/wasd-v2-104-key-custom-mechanical-keyboard.html)

Scroll down to "2\. Select Alphanumeric Layout Style"

